# ?

## nevodka

?  ?  ?    ?       ?
      ,   \ ;)

----------


## Olio

http://www.poltavaforum.com/tereveni...liona-856.html

----------


## Gonosuke

. 
 600 .,  . 
       . 
    .     ,   35-40   .  
 ,     ,   . -    .

----------


## V00D00People

,      (   "20 ")...       1.9  3... 
       ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

  .  
  ,       . , ,    ..

----------


## Mihey

?    ?  ?   ?    ..     ...

----------


## Gonosuke

*Mihey*,

----------


## nevodka

*Gonosuke*,

----------


## JPM

mitsubishi srk28hg...22 . ... 600$...   ,      ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke,

  .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,

  ,       ,         ....

----------


## Ch!p

Carrier    ,    ,     .
    ,     . 
    ,  /      .

----------


## Barga

,    .

----------

.   ?        ?

----------


## alexx76

.         .      ..

----------

,    ,   ,   ,   (   - ) -       ,   - .     -  //.    - - &.         / "  " -   ,       ,     .

----------


## Pavvert

(   )   &    (-    5    2). 
  2,5    13400 (  600 ) + 1800 .    ( ,     ,  150     200   ).  1400 + 400   (  3- ,       ,    -     ).
   ,        .    ,  ,   .
   (     )   5  . 
    ,   .
    (    ), .     .     - . 
    ,     ( ),       .    -        .
-----------
  ,  .
   :
Mitsubishi  Panasonic - ?
 TOSHIBA (   Carrier). 
  -     :
Gree    - Tosot, C&H. 
LG, Samsung  .
Midea -     (  ). 
Daikin - ,      ,    .
------
 :
       . 
 (  ) -  - .    .
----------------
      .
 ,      C&H 23    , ..      3  .        (Mitsubishi, TOSHIBA)
----------------
   ,   ,     (    ).
http://www.mitsubishi-aircon.ru/software/calc_simple/

----------


## alexx76

.        ))..     .       1000  1800

----------


## Pavvert

> 

  ,  ,  ,

----------


## Sky

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries,   - Carrier.    7 .  .  -   (    ).

----------


## alexx76

> ,  ,  ,

    ..     ))

----------


## Pavvert

> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries,   - Carrier.    7 .  .  -   (    ).

      .      .
  ?

----------


## Sky

*Pavvert*,  .  ,     .

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## Sky

*23q*, ?

----------


## 23q

,  ,     ,  -  ,  .

----------


## Pavvert

;       2   (10  15   30    );[2]              ;                  ( 20  26 ),   ;          30 %  66 % (  ),     ; [   659 ]            ;   ,     (20-30   24-35 );[2]                 ;     : 8-12   6-9    .[2] https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/_

----------


## Ihor

,      ,      ,          
        /?

----------

.     https://bigl.ua/p535137046-klimatizator-camry-7905 ?    ?     ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

      ""     ( ),       .     ,        ,      ().         , ,  .        ,     ,      .    

> ?

    .

----------

> .

             .    .

----------


## RAMM

> 

     )   

> 

             ,    .        -.

----------


## Sir_2006

, -     http://kondicioner.pl.ua/ ?

----------


## Sir_2006

,  -?

----------


## Baretta

.          .  ,  34    12-,    , (    )

----------


## Sir_2006

,    ,    .
:    ,   ,   .   Tosot,      .    ,   -.
 ,

----------


## alexx76

1300 +?..    ?   

> .          .  ,  34    12-,    , (    )

    40 .  9  ))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    ,    .
> :    ,   ,   .   Tosot,      .    ,   -.
>  ,

        ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

   : TOSOT GK09N ion, invertor -22,+48 oC --- 25 --- 2.65/3,5 --- 3,97/4,2
 - 12000
  1400 + 1100,     ,        

> 40 .  9  ))

     - 56,     25 .   -  .

----------


## Pavvert

*Sir_2006*,          ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,          ?

  -     .

----------


## Pavvert

*Sir_2006*,  ..       ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,  ..       ?

  .

----------


## Pavvert

> .

       ?
     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

  7 , 3      

> ?

----------


## froguz

> 3

   ,      . 
   "    ".  ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

   ,

----------

